# Raffle for Peggy @ Goldie's Oldies



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Lazy Days Pet Beds are having another charity raffle, this time for Peggy at Goldie's Oldies Senior Cat Rescue.










Peggy has been with Goldie's for a while now and they have already raised enough money for her to have one operation and now she needs to see a specialist vet for another  The vet has agreed to do the surgery at half the usual cost, even at half price this is still a massive £5000! Plus £1200 for scans, X-rays and treatment. The operation cannot go ahead until payment is made and is is very urgent that she gets this operation soon.

I'm sure many of the larger national organisations would not give this poor girl a chance so it is fantastic that Goldie's are willing to do everything possible to give Peggy a future!

Peggy needs life saving surgery. Her jaw has fused again, and it currently stuck open at only a few millimetres. This is extremely dangerous as if she was to vomit, or to get something stuck in her mouth or throat she could choke to death or be starved of oxygen. Peggy needs this life saving surgery before it is too late.

More details on Peggy's condition and history can be found on the fundraising page and also on the Goldie's Oldies Cat Rescue Facebook page.

The raffle - Each £1 donation will earn you an entry into the draw. There are 2 prizes of Lazy Days Pet Beds up for grabs!!! Please enter your name or email so we can contact you if you win! All entry money goes directly to Goldie's Oldies 

Please help Peggy it is only £1 and all of the entries add up.
You can enter here:
http://www.youcaring.com/goldie-s-oldies-senior-cat-rescue-366035

Thankyou all xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

What a dreadful condition that Peggy has. I hope she manages to get her surgery soon


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Poor Peggy, sounds like she's such a good girl too. I'm just glad she was taken in by a rescue who will do everything possible for her. It's so sad when they don't have slaves of their own  hopefully she will find a lovely forever home once she's sorted x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really hope she can reach her target quickly and get the op.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor Peggy, but how lovely of Goldies to give her this chance. I will definitely enter the raffle, thank you Lazydays for donating beds for it  xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Lazydays, thank you thank you thank you!
I support Goldies and had been trying to think of a way to sneak a fundraising post on here for Peggy.
I know the lady who is fostering her and she is a darling sweet cat who has been through so much. Goldies is a TINY rescue set up but they specialise in older cats who nobody else will take and their vet bills are consequently enormous.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope they raise enough for the operation, breaks my heart to read about poor Peggy


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Thankyou ladies you are stars  @Paddypaws what they do is fantastic and poor Peggy really needs help fast. A comment on their page about the huge amount of money on one cat and whether it would actually work or not has bugged me a bit. Would this be the same if it was there own cat? This poor lady doesn't have an owner to insure her or make these decisions for her. Just because she is a rescue baby doesn't mean she deserves any less  Goldie's fundraising is going great. The target isn't reached yet but hopefully she will be getting her operation sooner rather than later


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

A few entries bought ..... I do hope Peggy gets her op soon - I do also hope to win, so she can have a nice new bed as well!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Done, good luck Peggy xx


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

I've bought some. I really hope they can raise the funds for her, it must affect her quality of life so much.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Done...hope it helps, she looks like a little darling!!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm sure you'll all be very happy to hear that Goldie's have raised enough for Peggy's operation to go ahead. Amazing in just 48 hours! It just goes to show that every donation, no matter how big or small, makes a difference and they all add up! The massive £6200 is the cost of the Xrays, scans and the operation. Any funds raised from now can be used to pay for follow up appointments, medication and the special food she will require as she wont be able to eat properly for a while at least after her op. 
Fingers crossed for happy days ahead for Peggy


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wow how amazing that Peggy has her funding!
I know that she has been in a lot of discomfort even since her last surgeries so I pray this operation solves her issue


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Peggy's op is scheduled for next Thursday (18th June)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Let's all wish her well...do _please_ let us know how this little lady is doing. Hope this will be the end of her problems as she really looks such a sweetie!! What an achievement that the money was raised so quickly as she totally needed it asap.
Good luck little Peggy.
XXX


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Todays the day! Fingers and paws crossed that Peggys operation today is q huge success xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck Peggy, hope you are soon home!! XX


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck for today Peggy xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Peggy is at the vets but her operation is not until tomorrow. Not too sure why but will keep everything crossed for another day


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Quick update from Goldies 

*Goldie's Oldies - senior cat rescue*
15 mins ·

Another update on Peggy

The vet nurse has called and said that Peggy is doing well, she's very bright and alert. She's on strong pain relief and she is comfortable.

Peggy has also eaten the tiniest bit of food, which is great news! Go Peggy, go!

We won't have another update until probably midday tomorrow (as they have had a few emergencies this afternoon).


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

*Goldie's Oldies - senior cat rescue*
33 mins ·

Sorry it's a bit later then promised but I've had a manic day.

Peggy is doing extremely well all things considered. Remember how we said that when she had her 3D CT scan the specialist vet said he found that her jaw was fused open only a few millimetres? Well today they have tested Peggy's jaw and she can open and close it, and it opens to an entire inch and a half! They were going to put a feeding tube down her throat but the vet has seen how much she loves her food and how happy she is to be able to chew again that they've decided against it.

The specialist has said that one side of her jaw was much, much worse then shown on the CT scan. The entire joint was totally fused to her skull. But as they say, onwards and upwards!

Hopefully Peggy can come home to her foster home on Tuesday or Wednesday. Fingers and paws crossed!

Good night sweet Peggy, won't be long now until you're 'home'. _❤❤❤❤❤_


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheeky Peggy's been on the rob!!!

*Goldie's Oldies - senior cat rescue*
3 July at 21:45 · Edited ·

I thought you lovely lot might want to see yet another photo I took of Peggy yesterday, this time enjoying the evening sun in the garden! She never stood still long enough for me to get a proper photo but I still really like this one!

Peggy is a cheeky madam. Tonight she stole her fosterer's fish straight off her plate when she went to answer the phone! She didn't have the heart to take it off Peggy, but on the positive side, she could see Peggy giving her jaw a really good work out! Every cloud has a silver lining, and the fact that she has such a cheeky side still means that the operation was worth it.

Good night all, and hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for the update...great to see Peggy looking fit and happy. I myself have a ginger ''cat burglar'' named Hamlet. I think he's a career criminal, certainly he's a pro. Hamlet can remove food from the grill without detection; and he is totally shameless.:Cat


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm sure Peggy & Hamlet would get on great lol  Bobby used to steal meat out of my sandwiches, always as I was taking a bite. He also dragged a whole roast chicken off the table and was caught tucking into it under the table. I had to get my revenge by giving him a shower as he was covered in grease and stunk


----------

